# CanCav Field gear



## futuresoldier (18 Jun 2005)

How good is the stuff from Cancav? I haven't checked out the site yet, but my friends say theres some good stuff. 

People say the CADPAT is just that MARPAT stuff... Is this true!?!?!?!


----------



## D-n-A (18 Jun 2005)

Yea, the digital camo they sell is a copy of the US Marine MARPAT uniform.


----------



## Burrows (18 Jun 2005)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22875.0.html


----------

